# Somewhere....Pigs are flying....



## Roll farms (Mar 13, 2011)

And Hell hath frozen over.

Yup, that's right, folks...*I* now own a LaMancha.



The poster who always said, "I can't get past the 'no ears' thing.".....

I disbudded 11 kids for a lady today, 







and she asked if I'd consider a kid instead of $.  

I thought this girl would maybe make nice painted kids if bred Boer...She's actually half Nubian, too.






Her name is Jeep.  
(Breeder's initials are JP and I have a thing for Jeeps....lol)


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 13, 2011)

Must be my influence.  We have flying pigs all over Cincinnati. 

She is a cutie pie.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 13, 2011)

She's sweet!  And she does have *some* ears.  I can't get past the *no* ears yet.  


Enjoy!


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (Mar 13, 2011)

Maybe you could get some kind of glue on extensions.  

A girlfriend has a Appaloosa horse that never has much tail, she got him as a colt and he did then, but grew up with very little so she buys those hair extensions that they use for show horses.  She _says_ it's because she feels sorry for him not having a fly swatter....  no one is buying.

Seriously cute gal though, even without full ears!  Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 13, 2011)

She's a cutie! She does look like she has a little big bigger ears than a normal LaMancha though.


----------



## elevan (Mar 13, 2011)

Ah, she's so cute!  I love the little elf ears!

Congratulations!


----------



## chandasue (Mar 13, 2011)

Totally adorable!! And I bet you'll forget all about those ears in no time!


----------



## freemotion (Mar 13, 2011)

Awww, how can you not love that delicate little face and those adoring eyes????  I love my half-manchas.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 13, 2011)

Let me tell you, though....She sure do stick out in a room fulla Nubs and Boers, 

But yes, she IS cute....


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Mar 13, 2011)

you just wait..... you'll have a whole swarm of them soon. ... hee hee hee

and you know.. once you "get past the ears"... you'll go mini and it will all be over. our mini manchas (mini-muncies) kids are out there running around right now. just adorable!

great work!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 13, 2011)

She is cute...and her ears do look like elf ears!!!  She will stick out for sure!! No mistaken her in a room full of Nubians!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 13, 2011)

Will she throw no-ears to the boer crosses, half-ears?  

Just wondering, she is very cute.  Love the color?  

Wait, you can't get solid ears if there are no ears, just saying.


----------



## elevan (Mar 13, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Will she throw no-ears to the boer crosses, half-ears?
> 
> Just wondering, she is very cute.  Love the color?
> 
> Wait, you can't get solid ears if there are no ears, just saying.


I was recently doing some reading on LaManchas and read that the ears are dominant so even when bred to another breed...the ears will either be "no" ears or "elf" ears (such as Jeep has).

I read it in Carol A. Amundson's book How to Raise Goats
It's a great book with info on multiple breeds.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 13, 2011)

LOL...didja notice her little nubbies are frosted???

I've never seen an LM cross w/ "airplane ears" or anything...I'm hoping by being half Nub, then crossed boer, maybe just maybe I'll end up w/ long ears. 

If I do, that'll be a keeper.

I have a friend who has been breeding LM's for years and she crossed to Nubians sometimes.  Most of her kids were either none or elf, but she got the occasional pendulous eared kid, too.


----------



## julieq (Mar 13, 2011)

She's very cute!


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 14, 2011)

Welcome to the Dark Side! 

I said the same thing when we got our does. I thought they looked like aliens. But they were CHEAP so we couldn't say no. 

Now I won't own anything else! I got offered a Nubian kid for free this weekend and I said no way. It's the personality, they're like Golden Retrievers, just so sweet and willing to please. 

She's a beautiful girl, love that flashy coloring. 

Elevan, the ears are pretty dominant. A gopher eared Munchie crossed with Alpine or Nubian style ears will produce elf-eared kids. The nubs tend to be longer if there's Nubian and shorter if Alpine style. Two gopher eared goats will always produce gopher ears. There's a 50% chance of either if you cross a gopher to an elf. Elf to elf can produce elf or some weird throwback to whatever made the elf ears in the first place.


----------



## elevan (Mar 14, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> Elevan, the ears are pretty dominant. A gopher eared Munchie crossed with Alpine or Nubian style ears will produce elf-eared kids. The nubs tend to be longer if there's Nubian and shorter if Alpine style. Two gopher eared goats will always produce gopher ears. There's a 50% chance of either if you cross a gopher to an elf. Elf to elf can produce elf or some weird throwback to whatever made the elf ears in the first place.


Good to know, thanks!

As I posted, I was just repeating what I'd read.  The author raises nubians, but writes about a wide variety of breeds.  The book is mostly general to all goats though.

I've been recently looking into lamanchas...    Almost bought one last week but I was "5 minutes" too late on the call...


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 14, 2011)

I absolutely love her. Really! 

Flo, our Manchie-eared doeling, is actually only 25% LaMancha and 75% Alpine and has elf ears. Her sister had Alpine ears.


----------

